# Loves Smelly Socks?



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

A recent development: When I get back from the gym all stinky, shes started to go crazy over my smelly feet. Not fighting them, but purring and headbutting them where she has her scent glands and cuddling them. I know they do a similar thing when leaving their scent and I always let her do that where ever she wants outside our home, but why is she doing it with me when I smell extra much of me? Is she trying to cover up my smell with her smell or is she mixing them up or is she enjoying my smell since it usually means Ive been out for a few hours and I smell of security? Its clearly something she derives pleasure from.


----------



## NosyKitty (Feb 3, 2010)

Ninja loves to play with socks, especially the smelly ones. Cats and dogs don't smell things like we do. When we perceive the smell of an object as stinky and bad, they will perceive it as having lots and lots of interesting potent smells. Your cat probably likes the socks because it hits so many interesting smell receptors and also because it smells very much like you, whom she loves, adores and claims as her own, just as she is claiming the sock by rubbing on it.


----------



## MEOWx4 (Apr 22, 2009)

My cats are the same way, sometimes it is with my shoes and other times it is my husbands nasty stinky socks :lol: and worst of all if my husband leaves a pair of boxer briefs on the floor amidst traveling to the shower we have found Peanutty rolling around in them 8O


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Our kitties like the armpits of sweaty t-shirts from my husband. 8O 
They *must* go in the hamper or there will be cat-fights over who gets to roll in the stinky-T-pits. :roll: 
Cats are _certifiable_. I'm sure of it. :mrgreen:


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Any more theories why?


----------



## Chrysalis (Oct 10, 2009)

Sweat is probably a bit salty and/or meat flavored to them. That's my guess.


----------

